# Fizzmustard's new Nana Cream Clone



## rogue zombie (7/2/21)

LA Banana Cream 4%
TFA Strawberries and Cream 4%
FW Strawberry 4%
TFA Strawberry 4%
https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3887269

Reactions: Like 1


----------

